# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voor de eerste keer met de baby op vakantie

## FRANCOIS580

*Voor de eerste keer met de baby op vakantie*

Na lang wikken en wegen en alle pro en contra’s goed tegen mekaar afgewogen is de kogel nu eindelijk definitief door de kerk en besloten jullie voor de eerste keer met de baby naar jullie favoriete vakantiebestemming te reizen. Op wat moet je als ouders letten omdat je deugddoende vakantie niet in het water zou vallen wanneer je met de baby voor de eerste keer op vakantie vertrekt en je zijn gezondheid uiteraard niet in gevaar wil brengen? 

Je hebt de keuze tussen verschillende vervoermiddelen om je favoriete vakantiestek te bereiken. Je kan kiezen tussen een auto- en een vliegvakantie, maar je kan uiteraard ook met de trein, al is deze laatste mogelijkheid minder populair. Welke voorzorgen moet je zeker in acht nemen om samen met je baby van een zorgeloze vakantie te genieten hangt uiteraard ook van je bestemming af. Wanneer je met de baby voor de eerste keer op vakantie vertrekt is het wellicht voor iedereen duidelijk dat je niet meteen op wereldreis vertrekt. En niet alleen de afstand speelt daarbij een rol. Kies je voor een strandvakantie of trek je naar de bergen in? Hou je van de rust op het platteland of verkies je toch het buitenland? Dat vergt allemaal een verschillende aanpak om het de baby zoveel mogelijk naar de zin te maken.

*Vergeet je kind niet*
Maak je de verplaatsing naar jullie favoriete vakantieooprd met de wagen, vergeet dan in al die drukte je baby niet. Laat die nooit alleen achter. Zeker niet in je snikhete wagen, zelfs niet voor korte tijd. Er kan altijd iets onverwacht gebeuren waardoor je langer wegblijft. Het is zeker niet de eerste keer dat baby’s tijdens een autovakantie worden achtergelaten of vergeten in een oververhitte auto en dan is de stap naar uitdroging wel erg dichtbij. Zorg steeds voor koele dranken, zowel tijdens je reis naar de zon als naar andere vakantiebestemmingen.

*Verstelbare autostoel*
Plaats je baby steeds in een veilige en dus goedgekeurde autostoel… 
De plaats van je baby in de wagen is een verstelbare, veilige en dus goedgekeurde autostoel. Zorg voor lichte en.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Ik was altijd heel oplettend met de kinderen in de auto, vooral toen ze baby waren. We nemen altijd de tijd om veel tussendoor de benen te strekken als we met de auto op vakantie gaan. Dan gaan we even voetballen op een parkeerplaats met een veld. We rijden dan hooguit 2 uur achter elkaar. Ik heb nog noot de kids alleen in de auto gelaten, vooral niet op vakantie. Dus ik kan me niet indenken dat mensen dat doen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Nora. Ook ik kan me dat niet in beelden, maar in Vlaanderen zijn de voorbije zomer twee baby's gestorven toen ze op een parking alleen in de auto werden achtergelaten... Vergeten!

----------

